

Project Nuxe - kushagrawal
http://www.projectnuxe.com/

======
lserghio
Yes, but it might be limiting if the app only worked on iPad. Other than that,
designers who are pressed all the time to turn around early/draft mockups
might find such an app very useful.

~~~
kushagrawal
That does make sense. But the screen size must be at least as big as the iPad.
We'll look into make it iPad/web friendly

Thanks for the feedback!

------
kushagrawal
Would you use this? WYSIWYG iPad app that helps designers create UI mockups
and flows.

